# Linux on Zyxel Prestige 660HW T1 Router



## Bobdogg (Oct 26, 2008)

I have two Zyxel 660 HW-T1 routers which are both totally unstable which is quite normal for this model, DSL signal dropping, wireless dropping and router rebooting with increasing frequency. Firmware updates had not solved the problem and I am am the point of disposing of both units. I have seen third party Linux firmware available for lots of different brands and model of router however I can't find anything for Zyxel.

Does anybody know of any Linux firmware for Zyxel Prestige 660 HW T1 routers. I imagine that with the number of "faulty" Zyxel routers in the world, somebody must have made some progress with making the things more stable (not the manufacturers obviously!).


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Probably not. The 3rd party firmware is only available for specific types of embedded processors, doubtless these units don't use the compatible processors.


----------



## Bobdogg (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the reply; unfortunately, it just confirmed what I already suspected. I finally gave-up on both routers as they are virtually junk in the sense that they don't work, well not for very long anyway. As an aside, I made an enquiry from Zyxel technical support about two weeks ago and I received a reply 12 days later asking me which version of firmware I am using. I replied straight away but I haven't heard anything three days later. In desperation, I gave-up all hope and ordered a Linksys WRT54GL as there seems to be plenty of third party firmware and support available. Ironically, the Zyxel firmware seems to have a lot of good features such as bandwidth management, customisable firewall rules etc. which was one of the reasons I selected it in the first place! It is just a pity that the unit itself is so prone to dropping signals and rebooting at random. I suspect that the routers themselves are actually alright and would probably be decent enough units if the firmware was a little better?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

FWIW, I have two different ZyXEL routers here, and both have worked well. I have the P330W that I use as an access point, and my primary router is an NBR-415N which has given me no grief at all.

Every company makes a *clinker *or two, apparently that's one of the ZyXEL ones. :smile:


----------

